# Marsh Fly Rods



## cc (Aug 11, 2005)

Does anyone have a contact number? Looking to buy a journeyman


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

I think a couple of the guys on Houston Fly Fishing page on Facebook are associated with Marshfly.


----------



## Rob S (Jan 8, 2007)

PM Sent


----------



## Coosa (Oct 6, 2015)

Let us know how you like it! I am interested in one as well but I haven't heard a whole lot about them. Or if anyone else has experience that would like to share well I would love to hear!


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

I had a chance to cast 3 different Marsh Fly rods, 2 different 8 wts and a 10 wt. I really like them. The Journeyman is a fast rod and was a better rod than I am fly caster :wink:. I have a slower casting rhythm and felt the other model was much better suited to my style. The third rod was the same other model but a heavier weight. All were top quality and very well balanced. I have full intention to make Marsh Fly my next fly rod purchase.


----------



## Topwater22 (Dec 19, 2015)

David Cunningham
979-201-9046
Owner/Rod builder

I love my 8wt journeyman. Paired with a sage 4280 and bermudas triangle taper its perfect. 

Tell him Hans gave you his number. He is an awesome dude.


----------



## Topwater22 (Dec 19, 2015)

I meant royal wulf triangle taper... Bermuda triangle? sorry


----------



## Delesandwich (Dec 30, 2008)

I have the Journeyman 8wt and an estrada 5wt I just picked up recently. Amazing rods! David will set you up right.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------

